# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  رانندگی مجازی

## miniator

سلام به همه دوستان !

ميخوام يكم حالو هواي اين سايت رو يه كوچولو تغيير بدم و بجاي نگاه كردن به سوالاي تكراري دوستان يه برنامه واسه سرگرمي بزارم !

اين برنامه شبيه ساز حالت ماشين هست ( البته زياد حرفه اي نيست ) ولي جالبه !

روشن و خاموش كردن - گاز دادن - حركت اتوماتيك - ترمز ABS - ترمز دستي - كيلومتر شمار (البته اين كامل نيست) - درجه بنزين و درجه حرارت آب (اگه به ماشين زياد فشار بيارين . . . خودتون ببينيد )

حتما نگاه كنيد و اگه خوشتون اومد بگيد تا سورسشو بذارم !






در ضمن اگر نصفه شب به اين سايت اومديد و اين برنامه رو دانلود كرديد حتما در اتاقتون رو ببنديد چون ممكن صداي ماشين اذيتتيتون كنه !
آخه ماشينش فول اسپورته  :قهقهه:  :گیج: 


موفق و پيروز باشيد

----------


## lordarma

ای کاش دنده هم می گذاشتی،
در ضمن من صدایی نشنیدم! :متفکر: 
سورس اش را نمی گذاری؟ :متفکر:  :چشمک:

----------


## miniator

چرا ميذارم بذار ببينم ملت خوششون مياد يا نه ! 

صداش از اسپيكر كيس در مياد ! قطع كه نيست ؟

----------


## lordarma

> چرا ميذارم بذار ببينم ملت خوششون مياد يا نه ! 
> 
> صداش از اسپيكر كيس در مياد ! قطع كه نيست ؟



نه من هیچ صدایی نشنیدم،
اسپیکر کیس هم قطع نیست،
سیستم عامل ام هم ویندوز XP x86 هست...

----------


## miniator

نميدونم ، حالا بذار بقيه دانلود كنن ببينم همين مشكل رو داره يا نه ! رو سيستم من كه صدا داره !

اصلاً بدون صدا كه حال نميده . اصل صداشه !

بذار ببينم بقيه چي ميگن !

----------


## HamedNet_ir

سلام

خيلي باگ داره! يكيش اينه كه وقتي صفحه رو بزرگ كني كنترلهاي گاز ، بنزين و ... پيدا ميشه!

----------


## miniator

واي چه سوتي بزرگي !

ولي خوب آموزشي ديگه ! سيستم عامل كه نيست !

راستي شما صدا داري ؟

----------


## miniator

سلام !

مگه اين بازي بود كه گذاشتن تو اين بخش ؟؟؟

ما كه نفهميديم چي به چيه ! بذاريد همونجا ديگه ، اينجا كه كسي نمياد !


نسخه دنده دار اين برنامه هم اومد ! نگاه كنيد و نظرتون رو بگيد !

----------


## lordarma

> سلام !
> 
> مگه اين بازي بود كه گذاشتن تو اين بخش ؟؟؟
> 
> ما كه نفهميديم چي به چيه ! بذاريد همونجا ديگه ، اينجا كه كسي نمياد !
> 
> 
> نسخه دنده دار اين برنامه هم اومد ! نگاه كنيد و نظرتون رو بگيد !



ایندفعه هم دانلود کردم، :چشمک: 
باز صدا نداشتم، سیستم سرعت و دنده هم کار نمی کند... :خیلی عصبانی: 
ایندفعه تا سورس نگذاری دانلود نمی کنم! :بامزه:

----------


## ModernWarfare

خیلی جالب بود!!!
واسه من صدا هم داشت

----------


## Apache66

روی ویندوز 7 من جواب نداد علتش هم که png.ocx هست  :افسرده:

----------


## javadt

جالب بود
برای من صدا داشت و صداش از اسپیکر کیس در میومد
نه اسپیکر سیستم

----------


## M.T.P

خیلی عالی بود :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق:  :کف کرده!: 
منتها این کیلومتری که شما گذاشتی واسه یه ماشینه مدرنه نه واسه یه قایق موتوری
(صداشو میگم) :قلب:  :چشمک: 
دمت گرم :تشویق:

----------


## miniator

سلام به همه @

اينم سورس برنامه ! قبل از اجراي سورس اون كاموننت رو كه اول گذاشتم رو بزاريد كنار پروژه !


در ضمن اگه خوشتون اومد  فراموش نشه !

موفق و پيروز باشيد .

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
12-13 تا تایمر زیاد نیست!!!
با یک تایمر و یک شمارنده هم میشه این کارو کرد.
کافیه شمارنده به یک عدد خاصی که رسید یک تابع زده بشه(همون کدی که توی تایمرهای دیگه نوشتین)
30-40 درصد CPU رو هم که میگیره! :متعجب:

----------


## miniator

سلام @

نخير نميشه ! چون تايمر ها اينتروال شون با هم متفاوته و هركدوم بعد از اجرا تغيير ميكنند !

بعدشم با داشتن يك تايمر و تغيير شمارنده راه بازگشتي به عقب وجود نداره و اگر عدد رو به عقب بكشي بقيه دستورات قاطي ميكنن !

اگه شما از روش خاصي استفاده ميكنيد ، بذاريد تا ما هم ياد بگيريم !

در مورد استفاده از cpu تا حدود 20 درصد و حافظه 4.5 مگابايت رو اشغال ميكنه كه به خاطر همون تايمر ها هست ! خوب همه ي بازيها  :لبخند گشاده!:  همينطورين !

----------


## Rejnev

توی آموزش برنامه نویسی شی گرا معمولا مثالهایی که میزنند الا ماشاالله کلاس car هست!!
یک کلاس بنویسید که خصوصیاتی مثل زیر رو داشته باشه:
-شماره دنده
-حالت خودکار و دستی
-شتاب
-وضعیت ترمز دستی و...

متد افزایش دنده
متد کاهش دنده
متد گاز دادن(شتاب رو زیاد میکنه)
متد بدست آوردن سرعت(شتاب * دنده یا هر فرمول دیگه...)
متد ترمز.
متد حرکت خودکار(که باید برنامه ریزی بشه مثلا گاز بده و شتاب به یک حدی رسید دنده عوض شه و...)
و...
حالا کلاس رو داریم.
وقتی کلید گاز زده میشه توی تایمر متوجه میشیم و متد گاز دادن رو اجرا میکنیم(تا زمانی که کلید پایینه)
برای رسمش هم باید توی هر کلاک با توجه به دور موتور(شتاب) و سرعت ... شکل رو رسم میکنید

----------


## mehdi1917

منم که هیچ صدایی نشنیدم بعد وقی گاز و ترمز رو زیاد میزنی قاطی میکنه؟؟؟؟!!!! :متعجب:  :اشتباه:

----------


## sr2m72

سلام.
خیلی جالب بود.
واسه من که صدا داشت.
ولی فقط دنده 1 کار میکنه، بقیه دنده ها کار نمی کنند.

----------


## سپهر-111

> سلام به همه @
> 
> اينم سورس برنامه ! قبل از اجراي سورس اون كاموننت رو كه اول گذاشتم رو بزاريد كنار پروژه !
> 
> 
> در ضمن اگه خوشتون اومد  فراموش نشه !
> 
> موفق و پيروز باشيد .




سلام دوست من ارزش کار شما بیشتر از یک دکمه تشکره ! :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
من خیلی وقت بود که دنبال گیج اتومبیل میگشتم ، با این روش شما اصول کار  دیگه یاد گرفتم  که چکار باید بکنم .
خیلی زحمت کشیدی 
انشاله در تمام مراحل زندگیت موفق موید باشید :قلب:

----------

